
Show HN: Set with Friends, an online community and multiplayer card game - ekzhang
https://setwithfriends.com/?from=hn_v2.0
======
ekzhang
Set with Friends is a web implementation of a real-time pattern matching card
game called Set. Last year at a summer program ([https://sparc-
camp.org/](https://sparc-camp.org/)), I wondered how I could bridge the 3000
mile gap between some of the friends I had made after we parted ways. My
answer was something I think many of you can relate to: playing games and
working on hobby projects :)

Originally, this site started off as just a simple way to play Set. Over the
past few months, my teammate Cynthia and I have been working on a major
overhaul of the entire site, emphasizing the community, by allowing users to
meet each other and start friendly games with other users who happen to be
online. We're also uncompromising on giving mobile users a great experience.

We appreciate any feedback or suggestions about this website and our new
approach!

